# Warm chocolate cakes with filling in the center/or cupcakes with filling in the cente



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Does anyone have a recipe for a warm center moulton chocolate cake( small muffin serving size) and/or cupcakes with filling.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Jean George was one of the first to make the runny middle chocolate cake.....his recipe has been in print...now if I just remembered where!


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Thanks, I will be looking for your reply. PJ


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

That recipe sounds great. Hope you can find it. I always get Bon 
Appetit too, but don't remember seeing it. Could have slipped by me. Keep me posted! pj


----------



## sodaro (Aug 18, 1999)

I've tried a lot of recipes for this. Here is my favorite -- hands down.

14 oz. dark chocolate
12 oz. buttter
7 eggs
7 egg yolks
vanilla extract, to taste*
12 oz. powdered sugar
7 oz. cake flour

*or any other flavoring you like

1. Melt the chocolate and butter together over a bain marie.
2. Meanwhile whisk the eggs, egg yolks and vanilla together in a large bowl. Sift the cake flour and powdered sugar together.
3. Add the melted chocolate and butter to the egg mixture. Whisk to combine.
4. Fold in the dry ingredients.
5. Fill buttered aluminum (cup cake) tins with the mixture.
6. Bake at 350 for about 18 minutes. Taking them out at just the right time takes a little practice.

You can make these ahead of time and refrigerate or freeze them and bake as needed.


----------



## sodaro (Aug 18, 1999)

I've tried a lot of recipes for this. Here is my favorite -- hands down.

14 oz. dark chocolate
12 oz. buttter
7 eggs
7 egg yolks
vanilla extract, to taste*
12 oz. powdered sugar
7 oz. cake flour

*or any other flavoring you like

1. Melt the chocolate and butter together over a bain marie.
2. Meanwhile whisk the eggs, egg yolks and vanilla together in a large bowl. Sift the cake flour and powdered sugar together.
3. Add the melted chocolate and butter to the egg mixture. Whisk to combine.
4. Fold in the dry ingredients.
5. Fill buttered aluminum (cup cake) tins with the mixture.
6. Bake at 350 for about 18 minutes. Taking them out at just the right time takes a little practice.

You can make these ahead of time and refrigerate or freeze them and bake as needed.


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Sodaro,

Thank you! I can't wait to try this recipe. It looks so good. I am thrilled you shared your favorite recipe with me. I will bake it tomorrow. Pj


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Individual warm chocolate cakes with soft centers appeared on
restaurant dessert menus across the country late in the decade. 

5 ounces bittersweet (not unsweetened) or semisweet
chocolate, chopped
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) unsalted butter
1 tablespoon brandy

2 large eggs
2 large egg yolks
5 tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 1/2 teaspoons instant espresso powder or instant coffee
powder
Large pinch of salt
1 tablespoon all purpose flour

1/2 cup chilled whipping cream 

Generously butter four 3/4-cup soufflé dishes or custard cups.
Arrange on baking sheet. Stir chocolate and butter in heavy
small saucepan over low heat until smooth. Remove from heat;
stir in brandy. Cool 10 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Using electric mixer, beat eggs, yolks, 4 tablespoons sugar, vanilla, 1 teaspoon
espresso powder and salt in medium bowl until very thick ribbon falls when beaters
are lifted, about 6 minutes. Sift flour over batter; fold in flour. Fold in chocolate
mixture. Divide batter among dishes, filling completely. (Can be made 1 day ahead.
Cover loosely; refrigerate. Let stand at room temperature 30 minutes before
baking.)

Preheat oven to 400°F. Bake cakes until tops are puffed and dry and tester
inserted into center comes out with moist batter still attached, about 15 minutes.
Cool cakes 5 minutes.

Beat cream, 1 tablespoon sugar and 1/2 teaspoon espresso powder in small bowl
until firm peaks form. Top cakes with whipped cream and serve warm. 

Makes 4 servings.

Bon Appé*** 
Spetember 1999



hope this is the one!

------------------
bake first, ask questions later


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Great, thank you! This is the second recipe I have recieved. I am going to try them both. Appreciate you getting the recipe together for me. What a treat! pj


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

Another way to do this is to make your favorite chocolate cake recipe, fill muffin pans, and drop a scoop of cold chocolate ganache in the center of each before baking. Just poke the ganache ball down before baking to make sure that it is covered. These reheat well, too.


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Katherine,

Thank you for your recipe. This one sounds easy, and fast. I will try this one too. Thank you for responding to my request. Pj


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

I baked the cakes today, and they turned out great. I noticed the center firms up if you do not serve it at once. But, that's okay. I got raves for the dessert. I put the batter into 12 jumbo cupcake pans. I baked one, and froze the other as you suggested. It is indeed delicious. Thank you again, Pj


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

[No message]


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

[No message]


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

www.foodtv.com type in "chocolate lava muffins" in the search box.


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Dear Svadhisthana,

Thanks for sending me to the "Food Channel" for the recipe for Chocolate Lava Muffins. I haven't been on line in awhile, and I am going to try this recipe too. Thanks for your input. Have a great day! PJ


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Glad I could help, PJ!

Svadhisthana


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Here's a couple of suggestions from french sources: fondant chaud au chocolat
 and petits gâteaux moëlleux à la Château d'Amondans. In the second recipe, the center is made of white chocolate.


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Dear bouland,

Thank you so much for directing me to the "French Recipe site". I have had a ball scanning all the recipes. Especially looking at the recipe for white chocolate-centered cakes. What an adventure the man took to achieve the same results he saw the chef do with this recipe in France. It was interesting reading. At least he took the guess-work out of the recipe. 

Thank you for posting the web-site, and for bringing to my attention "white chocoate-centered cakes". I never thought of that! What a treat this is going to be for me. PJ


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Dear Bouland,

I am going to have to bone up on the equilavents in measurements to grams, milliters etc, to English in order to be able to make the recipe just right. Do you have a suggestion? I think I have a couple of French cookbooks, but don't know if they list the measurements from French to English or not. I will have to pull them out of the bookshelf and look. Meanwhile, do you have any suggestions? 

That might be a challenge.... but, I am up for it.

PJ


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

It just occured to me I need to thank everybody who responded to my request for "warm-centered chocolate cakes" I don't want to miss anyone who submitted a recipe for me to try. You guys are the greatest!


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Dear PJ,

There is a conversion engine on my web site for converting metric to English equivalents. Click here to go to the page. I hope this helps.


----------



## martha1 (Jul 25, 2010)

These recipes all sound soooo delicious.
But a bit difficult to make.
 

I really need to get an oven 

But ovens are really unusual here.. (China)

Have to come back here later.


----------

